# The Gift



## Pappy (Nov 23, 2013)

Here's a little something you might give to that co-worker you just can't stand. Hope it doesn't offend anyone.


----------



## Anne (Nov 23, 2013)

No offense, Pappy.  I can think of people I would have lovingly given that to......  layful:


----------

